# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Videos del personal...

## _[amigo]_

Creo que podriais crear una web o algo asi de videos de magia, para que el personal del foro colgase los que graba suyos, es decir, hacer una web en la que el protagonista no sea ni ``Coperfild´´, ni ``Tamariz´´, ni ninguno de los demás magos famosos, sino los magos de el foro, asi se os conoceria mas y se disfrutaria de vuestra destreza en internet  :Wink1: 

P.D. Estaria bien ponerle un buscador para encontrar videos sobre lo que te interesa rapidamente.(Es una idea)

----------


## magic-carlos

me gusta la idea.
Aunque mejor dicho, lo que no me gusta es que los videos que se mandan tienen fecha de caducidad. Estaría bien que se pudieran realizar consultas de videos antiguos.
Lo de la web está bien pensado (pero lleva tiempo). Otra idea mas facil es encontrar un servidor donde se puedan almacenar videos sin el problema de que pasado un tiempo desaparezca.

Saludos.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Hay servidores pero ocurre que no van ha estar ordenados ni nada de eso, solo van a estar...
Esta google video, youtube y algunos mas, pero no me convencen la verdad, va a quedar fatal alli, yo preferiria que aunque tardaseis mas, lo hicieseis en una web y la colgaseis en un servidor gratuito(almenos de momento)

Saludos  :Wink1:

----------


## alexis1987

Y porque no esto: se me ocurren dos ideas...
UNA...Subir videos a rapidshare e ir posteando los links asi los vamos bajando, asi digamos cada mago tiene la posibilidad de subir su video
dos: Abrir un mail en gmail y subir todos nuestros videos ahi automandandolos...
Si los videos en lo posible no son muy largos se pueden llegar a tener gran cantidad de videos... YA que x ejemplo yo tengo 2.7 GIgas, mucho mas que lo q ted a un servidor...
El sistema seria asi, se abre una cuenta especial para esto y la compartimos todos, todos tenemos la contraseña!!!
Y vamos subiendolos y bajandolos :D

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Yo me pregunto si nadie se ha fijado en que en la página principal, hay un bloque que pone "Zona Privada", dentro del cual hay una carpeta llamada "Videos" con la siguiente descripción:

"Aquí podréis subir vuestros videos y ver los videos de otros realizando vuestros juegos favoritos."

Reinventemos la rueda!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ella

> Yo me pregunto si nadie se ha fijado en que en la página principal, hay un bloque que pone "Zona Privada", dentro del cual hay una carpeta llamada "Videos" con la siguiente descripción:
> 
> "Aquí podréis subir vuestros videos y ver los videos de otros realizando vuestros juegos favoritos."
> 
> Reinventemos la rueda!!!!  :D  :D  :D


creo que se refieren a una web donde se suban videos de magia no para dar opinion o recomendaciones si no para lucirse.
que yo sepa hay 2 grupos en hotmail de magia (en un principio uno para subir videos a este foro y otro que no se quien lo hizo y lo publico aqui) donde cada usuario puede subir sus videos.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Esa zona privada solo la pueden pisar algunos, otros no tenemos esa suerte :(, por eso yo prupuse una web o algo asi, ya que ahi podriamos participar todos...

Pero entiendo vuestras opiniones  :Wink1:

----------


## ossiris

A ver, Lo de la web es facil y complicado a la vez.

Yo me ofrezco desinteresadamente a hacer la web, a diseñarla, a administrarla y todo lo que sea necesario (me gano la vida haciendo esto) y creo que mas de uno colaboraria sin problemas.

EL PROBLEMA y lo dificil, Los costos de mantenimiento del servidor, porque para un servidor de videos tipo YouTube, hay que tener un almacenamiento bastante potable y seguridad para que no los baje cualquiera, y el buscador, osea hay que poner dinerillo y se podria sostener con publicidad, pero para eso hay que trabajar y vender la pagina para que aguien publicite.

Lo veo complicadito, me gustaria la idea, yo sigo ofreciendome desinteresadamente a hacer el trabajo de diseño y administracion del sitio, ahora si alguien conoce algun servidor gratuito que tenga por lo menos 2 o 3 gigas de almacenamiento, empezamos a hablar.

Un Saludo.

----------


## magic-carlos

A mi todo esto me parece muy bien. Yo tengo permitido el acceso al area secreta y se que hay mucha gente que no puede acceder. Mi opinión personal es que los videos (no explicativos) deberían ser públicos. Pero ese no es el tema. Yo no soy quien para pedir que cambien las normas del foro.

Lo que si me fastidia un poco es que el material que se expone se sube a rapidshare. Ese servidor tiene fecha de caducidad, es decir, que pasado un tiempo el video subido deja de existir. Me parece una pena que se pierdan estos vídeos y que no se puedan consultar los vídeos antiguos. Mi mensaje anterior en este hilo iba por ahí.

Estaría muy bien que restringiendo o no el acceso (el tema no es ese), se pudieran subir dichos vídeos a un servidor perteneciente a algun miembro o administrador del foro y así no se perderían.

Saludos.

----------


## ossiris

Me calente con esto y estoy averiguando, si nadie se opone ya hare una propuesta formal por aqui de acuerdo a lo que estoy viendo de servidores.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Yo apoyo la propuesta de ossiris, y ademas, podria empezar siendo el servidor gratuito, y cuando se pudiese, con publicidad y tal, pagar uno bueno y mas amplio y seguro...
Si sigue para alante esto, me apunto a ayudar en lo que se pueda  :Wink1:

----------


## Mariano Sosa

pero... a no ser que no este funcionando, ya habilitamos la capacidad de subir los archivos al mismo servidor del foro. Alguién que tenga acceso a los videos del area secreta ya los ha subido al servidor del foro y a no ser hubiese algún problema debería seguir funcionando.

----------


## ossiris

Eso no lo sabia Mariano, me parece la mejor solucion, si estamos aqui pues aqui los tenemos, mejor ordenado imposible.

----------


## Dow

pero... yo ahora mismo podría subir un video en ese post que escribo?? lo pregunto porque... si es así, en cada sala, o como se llame, de los tipos de magia... me refiero que en la parte ed cartomagia, de numismagia, bla bla... en cada una, abrir un nuevo post-it o algo de eso donde cada uno poner sus videos libremente, no? no sé si me explico... si hablando tengo un zapato en la boca, escribiendo... creo que es cosa de la cabeza, da igual xD


salud!

----------


## kaizen

esto ... ¿por qué no se publica con elink o torrent y así nadie tiene que pagar los costes de servidor?

----------


## vcopola

Tu puedes subir un video a una web y poner el link, ya que el area secreta solo pueden entrar algunos y algunos videos de demostracion si podian estar abiertos a todo el mundo.
Lo de poner enlaces p2p siempre y cuando sea a videos nuestros y no de algun video privado con Derechos de autor tampoco lo veo mal,el problema seria el buscador, que al final terminan desapareciendo las semillas , etc

----------


## Carlitos

Se podria hacer una web con trucos paso a paso para los principiantes ( como yo) que luego encuentran dificultad en algun truco

----------


## vcopola

Creo que va a ser dificil jejeje, te recomiendo que te compres los videos de Palmero, estan muy bien esplicados y creo que merecen la pena

----------


## aryjackson

esta muy buena la idea y mejor seria separarlas por categorias... muy buen muy buena :D

----------


## nakis667

A ver alguien comentó lo de la cuenta de gmail. Os diré que mucha gente hace justamente eso, es decir, es una cuenta de correo de la que todos tenemos la dirección y la clave para entrar.

Se usaría únicamente para bajar los videos y para subir los propios , y como todo el mundo tiene la dirección y la clave, pues no hay problemas de acceso ni nada.La forma de subir los videos , obviamente, es automandarse un mail desde esa misma cuenta, o desde alguna que tengais los demás.

Además , son 2 gigas de almacenamiento de videos, y cuando se ocupen, se hace otra cuenta y pista; y así no necesitamos ni servidores ni nada de nada.

Si os gusta la idea, yo mismo hago la cuenta y publico la dirección y la clave.

Un saludo.

----------


## benjaminrc78

Hola.

Soy nuevo en el foro .. pero .. permitirme una sugerencia sobre el tema.

Google tiene un sistema de subida de vídeos.

http://video.google.es/

Tiene si no recuerdo mal 2 sistemas, vídeos al alcance de cualquiera o vídeos compartidos por pago.

Se me ocurre poner la segunda forma con coste 0 para que sea necesario algo para poder entrar a ver el vídeo.

En cuanto a lo de poner vídeos nuestros, me parece una forma excelente de ver numerosas puestas en escena de un mismo truco o para nuevas ideas.

Salu2.

----------


## DarkHairy

mmmm subir videos a rapid share :Confused: ?? na a los 15 dias q nadie los baja se borran... lo mejor es subirlo a YOUTUBE lo unico q debes hacer es registrarte y los videos quedan por muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo,
aqui esta una guia q yo e hecho anteriormente en este foro
VER GUIA AQUI

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

La idea es buena, pero veo un inconveniente, tener clave tanto para subir como para bajar videos. ¿Nunca habeis bajado algo que parece ser y no es, al final son pelicula o fotos x...?.

Con esto me refiero, que siempre estara el listillo de turno, que subira lo que peor se le ocurra. No lo digo con animo de ofender a los usuarios de este foro sino al que por casualidad pase por estas paginas y tenga ganas de fastidiar.

----------


## DarkHairy

creo q para eso estan los moderadores no?... para controlarlo todo  :Wink:

----------


## marshall

Y...pero se podria poner la direccion y la contraseña en la sección secreta...

----------


## Jmac

> _]Esa zona privada solo la pueden pisar algunos, otros no tenemos esa suerte :(, por eso yo prupuse una web o algo asi, ya que ahi podriamos participar todos...
> 
> Pero entiendo vuestras opiniones


_marshall dijo: 
_  Y...pero se podria poner la direccion y la contraseña en la sección secreta..._



                        :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## DarkHairy

yo creo q la idea de la cuenta de gmail es buena, pero yo e visto en otros lados q hacen eso y siempre hay algun idio*a q cambia la contraseña borra los videos o algo asi... por lo tanto para mi la mejor forma es youtube cuando esten dispuestes yo creare un post para poner todos los videos..... saludos
COMO GRABAR Y SUBIR VIDEOS

----------

